# milk on a carb up/refeed???



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

when carb cycling does any1 know of any reason why not to have milk on your high carb day/refeed??

I am doing a mock pre contest diet and am interested to know if this would have any negative effects on things like bloat etc?

any1 compete who has milk in their refeeds etc??


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> when carb cycling does any1 know of any reason why not to have milk on your high carb day/refeed??
> 
> I am doing a mock pre contest diet and am interested to know if this would have any negative effects on things like bloat etc?
> 
> any1 compete who has milk in their refeeds etc??


I'm not about lactose being the best carb for a refeed. There are much better carb sources out there.

In terms of bloat - how do you react to lactose?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have milk the whole way through my prep in coffee i see no reason not to have it unless you are lactose intolerant


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> I'm not about lactose being the best carb for a refeed. There are much better carb sources out there.
> 
> In terms of bloat - how do you react to lactose?


not to bad magte its actually soya milk i have switched to and i get little to no bloat at all.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have milk the whole way through my prep in coffee i see no reason not to have it unless you are lactose intolerant


thanks pscarb thats what i was looking for. i am cleaning up my refeeds for the last 4-6 weeks and im going to get most of my carbs from granola/museli etc which doesnt go to well with water.

much appreciated.


----------

